# pics from past few floundering trips



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

havent posted the past few trips so wont go into detail on the specifics of them but here are a few pics of the past few trips. each pic was from a different trip and all wading no boat.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

oll man oll man !! thats how u do it rite there .


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

How in the world do u gig wading I wanna know? And what do I need to actully do that


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Been wondering when we'ed get a Miss. Report. Glad to see your still stickin'em


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Wading is very simple...just need a light, gig, and stringer. Then just pick a spot that you think should hold some fish...need something in the area that will hold bait...bottom contours, grass, shells, drains, trough, humps...just anything other than a slick flat bottom will likely hold a fish or two. Also of course if you're sinking to you waste with every step it won't work so the bottom does need to be hard enough to walk on which usually means a sandy bottom.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

What kind of light do u use?


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

I have a pan style light. 2 mantles and propane....this is not the cheap walmart/academy style....the one I have is made by a guy in Mobile...at one time the West Marine in Mobile was carrying them but I dont know if they still have em or not. It is very bright and produces a very wide flood of light that is much brighter and lights up much more bottom than the beam style underwater lights that most peeple are using now. I regularly walk right behind where others have just been and gig lots of flounder 10 feet on either side of their footprints bc they were using the beam style lights and could only see right in front of them so they miss most of the fish and I dont have to carry a battery around either. This light is of course not perfect.....if there is any wind at all it will mess up the gas flow to the mantles and wont be near as bright and to much wind will just blow the mantles out. To counter this he also makes the same lights with a glass globe around the mantles but due to the angle of the pan to allow room for the globe that style is not as bright as mine(buddy had that one and its about 80% as bright as mine) but when the wind is blowing it is prob 30% brighter than mine bc the wind cuts mine down a lot. That is also an advantage the underwater ones has over mine is that the wind doesnt bother em.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Your post pumped me up. I'm going tonight! Where do you usually go? I'm grabbing a buddy if things work out and heading out to Dauphin Island tonight, south of Mobile, AL. I've been doing well targeting them with the pole for a few years here now, but haven't gigged since moving from Panama City Beach. Heard a few folks have been getting a few so I figured I would check it out. 

One thing is for sure, fishing wise, not catching the monster ones I did before the spill, so hopefully that turns soon. I was catching them 20-22" with regularity before the spill, since then 16" ones seem more common and some spots I've not caught one where I used to get the limit there every time. 

Glad I found this place and will be inviting my buddy who is a die hard who is a pretty regular out there on the water. We'll provide some nice updates for this area, just hope there are more Mobile, AL folks on here as well to link up with as well.


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow. I've never got more than 3 wading. What the heck is your secret?


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

man I really dont think there is any secret.....just 30 years of fishing the same waters so kinda learn the spots and what to look for in new spots. I tell you what though.....as I said before I often walk right in other footprints and I dont mean hours later....I can see them a couple hundred yards ahead of me and gig em right in there tracks. I fully believe that half or more of the people out there simply cannot see them or do not know what to look for on the bottom. They are not always just laying on top with their spots showing. Most of em are gonna buried down deep and often all I see is an eye, tip of a nose, or just a different lookin patch on the bottom and its a flounder. Alot of those fish get past over by others and I am sure that I pass up my share of em too but if I had to say what a "secret" would be it would be to go slow, focus on bottom contours, and really pay very close attention to anything that looks even slightly different on the bottom. This will reslut in making you walk slower and in turn see more of the fish that are there.....and every so often when you gig one of those different spots on the bottom it will make you jump out of your shoes when you expect nothing and 20 inch flounder that was buried 3 inches down erupts under the gig and boils the water.


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok thank you. Is there a certain time of night you go? Or certain tide that you go out on? Also does the moon phase have anything top do with it?


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

I like the front end of the rising tide and the back end of the fall myself but you will lots of different opinions on it as well as everything else....prob just depends on whatever given area you are in what tide will be best. As far as the moon goes the less moon the better......its not that the flounder wont be there on a full moon bc they certainly will be but I have found them to be alot spookier therefore harder to get into gig range on a full moon.....I guess bc there is more light but really I do not know why. As far as time I prefer midnight to daylight but have gigged them from 20 minutes before dark to 20 minutes after daylight so I think the tide has much more to do with it than time.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

*More wade gigging inspiration*

Here is a link to some of my videos! 



 



 http://www.youtube.com/user/banjovie1000#p/a/u/0/-svb3W68syQ


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Banjovie,

I really enjoyed viewing the second 9 minute long video. Also, showing the difference in the color of the lights, yellow versus white. The white light is easier to see. 

Now, I've been straining my eyes to see what battery source is powering the lights. I can't see it. Could you tell me or show, via video, what your gigging light is hooked up to?


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome set up and enjoyed watching you guys nail em.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

*Battery*

I have a normal Groupe 27 deep cycle in the cooler. My new lights ( Serries III Nightstick) can use a small 12 V battery in a backpack with no issues will last a long time. only draws 1.9 amps with the same light output as to 2 50watt halogen lights at 8Amps. 1920 Lumens 250,000 candle power. They are bright. Can see way further than the video shows. here is the website for all the specs www.fishing*lights*etc.com/*Flounder*Light.html I make the lights local in Navarre.


Night Wing said:


> Banjovie,
> 
> I really enjoyed viewing the second 9 minute long video. Also, showing the difference in the color of the lights, yellow versus white. The white light is easier to see.
> 
> Now, I've been straining my eyes to see what battery source is powering the lights. I can't see it. Could you tell me or show, via video, what your gigging light is hooked up to?


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

*west mobile right here and im ready to go!!!!!!!!!!*

:thumbup:


Ruger7mmmag said:


> Your post pumped me up. I'm going tonight! Where do you usually go? I'm grabbing a buddy if things work out and heading out to Dauphin Island tonight, south of Mobile, AL. I've been doing well targeting them with the pole for a few years here now, but haven't gigged since moving from Panama City Beach. Heard a few folks have been getting a few so I figured I would check it out.
> 
> One thing is for sure, fishing wise, not catching the monster ones I did before the spill, so hopefully that turns soon. I was catching them 20-22" with regularity before the spill, since then 16" ones seem more common and some spots I've not caught one where I used to get the limit there every time.
> 
> Glad I found this place and will be inviting my buddy who is a die hard who is a pretty regular out there on the water. We'll provide some nice updates for this area, just hope there are more Mobile, AL folks on here as well to link up with as well.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Banjovie,

Thanks for the link to your website. I bookmarked it as a favorite. 

Your "Series 3 Nightstick" really appeals to me.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

Night Wing said:


> Banjovie,
> 
> Thanks for the link to your website. I bookmarked it as a favorite.
> 
> Your "Series 3 Nightstick" really appeals to me.


 
Night Wing , i can win the series 3 underwater lights in the 2nd Annual Fatty Flatty Contest !! a $160 value + more


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I did enjoy those videos. Great job!


----------

